# Food - what brand and how often?



## Sare (Feb 22, 2015)

I am wondering what food you guys feed your pups? I am in the UK so would have to be able to purchase here.

Also how often and how much?

Thank you.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Chance was fed ProPlan by her breeder and she did so well on it I kept her on it. She was on 4 meals a day initially, went down to 3 meals at 3 months and 2 meals at 6 months.

Quantity wise was a bit vague and was via handfuls, as she grew it gradually increased. 

If I was going to change her food it would have been a very gradual process to make sure I did not upset her tummy


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Raw for both mine. I go to a place called Bulmers and can mix and match with all sorts. I have been feeding mine tripe and a box contains 30 packs, which is one a day between the two of them. The total cost per month is ....... £14.00.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

I have found Lily's kitchen suits jasper. He has had fish 4 dogs, barking heads and now Lily's kitchen. He has the Lily's kitchen breakfast crunch in a morning or scrambled egg or both. Then a meal in the evening about 5, Lily's kitchen organic chicken kibble with a small amount of Lily's kitchen wet food mixed in. The wet food is a new addition as he was refusing his kibble on its own. He now eagerly awaits his meals. His teeth are healthy, poos firm and coat glossy and eyes free from gunk. All dogs are different though, it's down to trial and error. I've not heard of any turn their noses up a raw though! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

Bailey is also on Lily's Kitchen. I mix the chicken kibble with some venison kibble and a spoonful of wet food. Bailey seems to love this and is fed twice a day on it, although I am going to try her with the breakfast crunch too.

I have considered are feeding but so far have not tried it. Will stick to Lily's kitchen for now.


----------



## springfieldbean (Dec 7, 2014)

Depending on whether you want to go with dry,I've found Millies Wolfheart a really good kibble. I have a cocker spaniel who's allergic/intolerant to cereal and white potato, and it took me ages to find a suitable kibble. Millies Wolfheart Ranger mix is perfect, and suits both my cockerpoo pup and my older spaniel really well. They've got some other really good mixes, all high meat content and no fillers, and they deliver for free.

For a wet food, I really rate Wainwrights grain free. Really good quality but not as expensive as similar alternatives.

Good luck if you're going to go down the raw route. I think it's prob the healthiest and best diet. Unfortunately my cocker got campylobacter and the vet said it was prob from raw chicken (I fed him raw for a year) so I 'chickened' out of raw feeding and feel a bit regretful really. Sherlock looked great on raw, and he wasn't as skinny as he is now, and raw poos are the best - small and firm and no smell!


----------



## Kellie22 (Jan 2, 2014)

I would go Raw, Billy's stomach problems disappeared overnight and have never returned. Wish i had done it as a pup.

I use durham pet foods, works out less than the burns dry stuff he was on. He cries for his food now and polishes it off within 30 seconds.

I supplement with a couple of raw eggs, salmon oil and his treats are raw chicken wings andthe occassional ducks neck.

Raw makes a huge difference to what passes through as well which is a bonus.

Good luck.

Sm


----------



## Olly's Mama (Jan 16, 2015)

Olly has been on raw since 9 weeks old. We feed a mixture of diy ( chicken and veg, a few meals of fish) and Nutriment working puppy along side frozen chicken hearts to get him used to some texture for when he is older and makes then transition to raw carcasses etc. 
Like Kellie he absolutely loves it and it looks like he inhales it he eats so quick. As a result he has a fresh smelling breath non smelly poos (always firm), lovely eyes and ears and his coat is fab.
I love raw for pooches


----------

